
Ask HN: Are there companies willing to sponsor visas for interns? - noobie
Is it highly unlikely or impossible?
======
gamechangr
I would guess that would not be very likely, but I'm not sure.

All you would have to prove is that you have a skill set that employers are
not able to find in the US. I would guess that would be difficult at the
intern level.

For example, if you were really good at Matlab there is always a need for
that. (It is taught in universities but the demand is still high).

------
a_metaphor
Depends on the intern and the Visa. Someone coming from Canada who just needs
a TN is an easy sell to most companies. Someone who is eligible for an OPT or
F1, maybe, really just depends on how much money your C-level likes to throw
around. Anything else, probably not worth it.

------
msvan
Yes. A J-1 visa is relatively cheap and fast to process.

~~~
jacalata
Yes, it's specifically for this purpose. Visa details:
[http://j1visa.state.gov/programs/intern/](http://j1visa.state.gov/programs/intern/)

